# Lessons



## swingdaddy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I am working on an idea for an online application that would allow you to video record your swing, on your cell phone, and submit it to a card-carrying teaching pro who would give you immediate feedback on your swing flaws. I've been on the course or at the driving range many times where there is nobody around I can trust who might be able to help me re-groove my swing. I think we can solve this issue and offer professional lessons for a fraction of the price. It would be helpful to hear what you all think, click the link below to help us out by answering a few questions.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/SwingDaddy
Thanks for your time, I look forward to helping you lower your scores!


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the general idea, although I didn’t like be directed to a survey about it. Eventually, an App for everything will be made. Although, in practice, I’m not sure how it would work.


----------

